# What do you think you're doing there?



## sneakybastard

Hey there,

How would you guys translated the following:

*"What do you think you're doing there?*
...
*"Ah well, go on then!"*

Background story: I'm helping a friend trying to translate his script of his short film to Dutch. I've been using all sorts of websites to do almost 90% of the translation but for some things that doesn't seem to suffice.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Peterdg

It depends on the overall tone of the rest to establish the level of formality that is required. Also, it matters if the film is intended for the Netherlands or for Belgium (or if the actors speak Belgian Dutch or Dutch of the Netherlands). But a possible translation could be:

*Hé, wat ben je daar aan het doen?
...
OK, doe dan maar voort. *(for Belgium)

*OK, ga je gang dan maar. *(for the Netherlands)


----------



## sneakybastard

Thanks a lot for the reply.

The overall tone of the film will be rather comedic. In this scene it's a senior police officer saying that to a junior. It will definitely be Netherlands Dutch. 

There will be 2 situations where I will be needing this phrase.

1) Ah well, go on then! [as in - go on , continue with what you were doing)
2) Go on! [as in - carry on , tell me the rest of the story]

Can I use your suggestion for both scenarios?

Thanks


----------



## Peterdg

sneakybastard said:


> Can I use your suggestion for both scenarios?
> 
> Thanks


No. In the second case (continue with the story), you could say something like*: "OK, ga verder"*.


----------



## sneakybastard

Ah okay.

Many thanks


----------



## Sjonger

I think, that as the phrase is
*"What do you think you're doing there
*and not simply
´What are you doing there´
a translation like  ´Waar ben jij mee bezig´ would be more appropriate, as it accounts for the tone of indignation.


----------



## luitzen

This is from a Frisian song en is intended to be comedic:

- _Wat zijn wij aan het doen, meneer? Ik geloof er gebeurt hier iets in het openbaar dat moet worden bekeurd. Voor wildplasserij krijgt u vijftig gulden boete en maak verder geen stampij._


----------

